# DXI - Dexus Industria REIT



## System (18 November 2013)

Industria REIT is a new Australian real estate investment trust (REIT) to be listed on the ASX. Industria is seeking to raise up to $225.0 million through the offer of securities at an offer price of $2.00 per security.

Industria will own interests in a workspace focussed portfolio of 18 established, high quality industrial, technology park and business park assets located across Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane and Adelaide, and which have been independently valued at $378.0 million. 

http://www.industriareit.com.au

Industria REIT Fund (IDR) is scheduled to list on the ASX on December 3rd, 2013.


----------



## System (21 February 2019)

On February 20th, 2019, Industria REIT (IDR) changed its name and ASX code to APN Industria REIT (ADI).


----------



## System (5 October 2021)

On October 5th, 2021, APN Industria REIT changed its name to Dexus Industria REIT.


----------



## System (1 December 2021)

On December 1st, 2021, Dexus Industria REIT changed its ASX code from ADI to DXI.


----------

